# Competition Car Insurance



## Dave222 (May 6, 2011)

Anyone got any experience of using this company? any info much appreciated.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

If you look in the insurance section of the forum there are a lot of good recommendations from people who are using them inc myself soon


----------



## markleach (Jun 29, 2009)

I have insured my car with them very good especially if you have mods also covered for a limited number of track days good premiums as well never claimed so don't know about that side of things


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a GTR, Lamborghini and Maserati insured with them. Best deal by far. If you modify your car beyond just a Y-pipe, people like Admiral (the other favourite on here) won't insure you.

And frankly, what's the point in insuring a car if you don't declare what it actually is? Clearly, it may all end in tears....


----------



## Dave222 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, will be golng to them.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I switched to CCI from Aplan when I bought my GTR probably one of the best for covering mods & track days, they cover 5 track days and up to stage 4 mods(correct me if im wrong) for no extra premium, 37yo 10yrs ncb and the gf is on it also 31yo £840


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

Seems like a good but cheap insurance company... will be getting a quote.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Only reason I didn't renew with them this year is because I do more than 7000 miles a year in the GTR.


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

I just hope insurance renewal is less than £1500...


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They covered any power for me without an increase. Policy states to 750, but no problem going over.

Only cover 7500 a year and require tracker.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I found them to be very good. What I liked is I didn't have to move any no claims over, just prove what I had and got the discount. I think ncd should be on the driver not the car.

Can only drive one at a time!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I agree Chris but a little trick for those with two cars.

Admiral multicar!

My GTR and A3 were with them until this year.

CCI said they give me their max ncb of 5 years if I could transfer the 12 I said I had. They couldn't give me more is count but for each year after I left them they'd still increment the number.

Or, if I retained it with admiral but could prove what I had, they'd give me 4 years discount and allw me to build a second.

The best bt was that admiral ad matched my 12 years of the GTR o the Audi. When I took the GTR away I took the 12 years over to CCI.

Admiral decided it wouldn't be fair to reduce my discount on the Audi, so now after one year with them I have two completely independent, unrelated policies each with their own 12 years of no claims!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> and require tracker.


Only if the car is valued over £40,000.

Great premiums, cover mods and some track days. Only downside is you have no third party cover for other cars.


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I agree Chris but a little trick for those with two cars.
> 
> Admiral multicar!
> 
> ...


Agreed but this year they are not allowing delcared mods in excess of 26% power upgrade which is a PIA. Alhough i might try your little trick and keep the wifes laguna with them and see if i can gain an extra policy with full NCD.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Another tip. I increased the excess with CCI to their maximum of £1000 and in doing so saved about £100 on premium. 

Lets face it, you're not likely to make a claim and lose NCD for less than a few thousand. Well I'm not!


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

I did the rounds in full over the last few days after buying CT17's car and CCI worked out the best all round. I increased to 1000 excess and got the additional £100, and the winner for me was that you get 5 track days. I will be moving my track car over to them next.

Ikey


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i am trying to get a quote from cci, but all i get is transferred and asked to leave a message ? theres only 1 number listed on website aswell ?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

scoooby slayer said:


> i am trying to get a quote from cci, but all i get is transferred and asked to leave a message ? theres only 1 number listed on website aswell ?


You have a PM.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

are CCI looking for any particualr criteria??


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Strange, I got through a couple of times with no issue at all.

Let us know how you get on.

Ikey


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

my best quote elsewhere for the supra was £860, cci came in at £690 with 5 track days included.


----------

